# Offer on WHEY protein £10 Delivered



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Been pushing myself on the HIIT front with the beachbody programs, started off with Insanity, Moved to 21day fix, then Focus T25 and now 34 days into Insanity Max 30, well started this quite blinkered with what i was doing, using more of a fashion trainer, not eating and sleeping correctly, we over a year later that's all changed. after reading a few DW posts and have a chat to some PT friends.

so i hope this helps someone, iv been using MyProtein for ages and never found fault other than the pricing, well during a browse on Instragram i came across Go Nutrition offering a 1kg of Whey Protein 80 delivered for £10, so took the plunge and found it to be just as good if not better than i have been using from MP. the taste is good too, no bits which is a bonus

Just pop WHEY in at the checkout and you will get the discounted rate. 
http://gonutrition.com/

iv only every checked out as guest but i made an account today and found, you can get a free GN shaker OR 250g of FREE protein, with orders as well using code BD0O7W (this is my account code).

I hope this helps someone.

Ste


----------

